# Rabbit too noisey at night time!!



## rachy21 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi there, 

I have a male Rabbit, he is lovely character loves exploring and following me around but hes so annoying at nightime!! he is a house rabbit and left out all day to play and do what ever he wants. He has a massive cage which is kept in my bedroom as he is my pet, and has lots of different toys and chew toys and chew sticks, he has a constant supply of hay and is cleaned out three times a week. i think he could be the best kept rabbit, 

the problem i have though is at night time, i want to sleep he still wants to play, he chews the bars on his cage constantly, if i tel him to stop he then kicks the cage , its so noisey you can hear him in the living room, and it is impossible to sleep. i know he will stop if i let him out but i cant at night time becuase i cant keep an eye on him and he will chew wires.

i know people say its boredom and attention seeking , he is like a toddler, man, and a dog lol. But i need rest too.

does anyone have any ideas that i can stop him from chewing the bars?? i heard of some spray but i dont want to do that unless i have to. 

please help me  im sooo tired lol. xxxx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

it is most likely boredom. maybe think about neutering and getting him a neutered female bunny friend. how big is his cage?


----------



## rachy21 (Jul 15, 2009)

he has been neutered already, and his cage takes up most of my room, its a very large cage. xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

rachy21 said:


> he has been neutered already, and his cage takes up most of my room, its a very large cage. xx


how large is that in centimetres or inches? are you thinking of getting him a friend?


----------



## rachy21 (Jul 15, 2009)

i havent measured it but could find out, i adopted him from my friend as she couldnt look after him anymore, and i said is the cage the right size for him and she said yes the pet shop suggested it to her. i didnt really want to get him a friend but thinking i might have to. xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

rachy21 said:


> i havent measured it but could find out, i adopted him from my friend as she couldnt look after him anymore, and i said is the cage the right size for him and she said yes the pet shop suggested it to her. i didnt really want to get him a friend but thinking i might have to. xx


pet shops usually give out incorrect advice and say that a 2ft cage is large enough. rabits are very social and are best kept in pairs or groups.


----------



## rachy21 (Jul 15, 2009)

i heard that if u put them with another rabbit there not as friendly though, as i said during the day hes lovely, no fault apart from when he finds my laptop lol, its just at night time. x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

rachy21 said:


> i heard that if u put them with another rabbit there not as friendly though, as i said during the day hes lovely, no fault apart from when he finds my laptop lol, its just at night time. x


what's more important, that your rabbit has company of its own kind, or that it's friendly? My rabbits are kept together and mine are still friendly. they may spend time together than with you, but they will still be friendly. they won't change into the devil when they are bonded.


----------



## rachy21 (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah but what if i get another one and she is just as bad, then i really will be up all night pulling my hair out.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

rachy21 said:


> yeah but what if i get another one and she is just as bad, then i really will be up all night pulling my hair out.


you can cure that issue, but all rabbits should have a partner. have you thought about putting them outside, then you won't hear them?


----------



## rachy21 (Jul 15, 2009)

then they wouldnt be house rabbits, and i dont have a suitable garden for them unfortuantely, i have guinea pigs too and never had issues with them. so u said i can cure that problem, well thats what i want to know apart from a second rabbit what more can i do.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

rachy21 said:


> then they wouldnt be house rabbits, and i dont have a suitable garden for them unfortuantely, i have guinea pigs too and never had issues with them. so u said i can cure that problem, well thats what i want to know apart from a second rabbit what more can i do.


you have a few options:

1. keep them outside (what's wrong with not having them as house rabbits? )
2. allow him free access to the whole room at night
3. give him other gnawing objects, such as wood sticks


----------



## rachy21 (Jul 15, 2009)

ok cant keep them outside, lots of gnawing objects already and if i leave him out all night then i wont have cables left he is very clever and gets everywhere. x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

rachy21 said:


> ok cant keep them outside, lots of gnawing objects already and if i leave him out all night then i wont have cables left he is very clever and gets everywhere. x


you can bunny proof the room, by getting wire protectors for the wires.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

rachy21 said:


> ok cant keep them outside, lots of gnawing objects already and if i leave him out all night then i wont have cables left he is very clever and gets everywhere. x


I have managed to bunny proof a 3 bed house (Free range 24/7) so I'm sure you can proof one room :thumbup:

The thing you have to understand is rabbits tend to sleep most of the day away and then come alive at night, so when you want to sleep your bun wants to be doing stuff :arf:
And I'm not trying to be funny but if the pet shop said the cage is suitable then it probably won't be :scared: Do you know what make the cage is?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

My rabbit lives in my room  he is litter trained, i keep him in an indoor rabbit cage, which i got for tortoises but ended up having the rabbit in it lol, its plenty big but i never shut it, he has free range of my room at all times, thos he will be going back outside in the summer  x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

You say he has full run of the room all day, does he not eat the wires then too?

I have bunny proofed my room by covering all the wires so that mine can have full run 24/7. I bought aquatic wirse covers that are a really thick rubber-its cheap and they can't get through it

Rabbits are definately more active at night, mine tend to just sleep during the day!

I think your best option is to bunny proof the room so he is not shut away at all and definately think about getting him a friend. In my expereince they do not become less friendly and it will mean he has someone to paly with while you are sleeping and he is at his most active.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

I can understand your predicament- my Willow is kept in our living room and I can still hear her in the bedroom at nights- our neighbours have actually complained to our landlord about it!!
She is an indoor rabbit- we don't even have a garden- and getting a friend for her just isn't a practical solution due to space and money.
She chews the bars despite always having loads of timothy hay, toys, wooden chews, a mineral stone and willow sticks and a play tunnel she can shred lol 
You could try the spray to stop him chewing but I don't know if that would work- plus im never keen on anything like that! 
It can be really hard to figure out what to do when you are limited in ways  
Maybe get him an indoor run? to extend the cage at night time? I have a dog playpen I have to put Willow in sometimes....like when I have guests as she's an ankle biter  also she ate our internet cable like 3 times and more recently our phone line...we were wondering why our phone didnt work anymore haha xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm sorry I just have to say this.

From reading all the posts You don't seem to want to take advice and work on it even though you asked for advice. You've dismissed every idea people have given you without trying.

Getting a friend for your rabbit won't make him any less friendly, yes he will cuddle up with the friend more than with you but he won't suddenly start biting. Think about this, would you like to be kept for your whole life without being able to communicate with a single person? Thats what your putting your rabbit through, rabbits in the wild live in groups of up to 100 and are very social animals, they like to groom each other and some even have a little game of tug-a-war with a toy. An only rabbit is a lonely rabbit and will more than likely become depressed and not show their full personality.

As for the cage issue. Is your cage 6ft? If not then its too small! Why does the rabbit have to be in your room can he not be in a different room at night? I keep my two house rabbits in the kitchen at night with a puppy pen blocking the doorway to keep them in. The kitchen gives them enough room to still run around and play but theres no wires to chew and its 100% safe. Would this be possible for you to do?

I honestly think that if you can't at least try people ideas before saying "I can't" and your not willing to give your rabbit what he really needs then think about giving him up to a rescue who will find him a home where he will get everything he needs and a friend. I'm sorry if this sounds harsh but to me it sounds like you really don't care enough about him to explore options.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I'm sorry I just have to say this.
> 
> From reading all the posts You don't seem to want to take advice and work on it even though you asked for advice. You've dismissed every idea people have given you without trying.
> 
> ...


i absolutely agree with you.


----------



## rachy21 (Jul 15, 2009)

actualy you wrong, if u read my posts i have said ive tried everything people have said, i cant leave him in another room as there is no space, the cage is 7ft and he is out all the time, i dont believe in caged animals so i let all my pets out all the time, if i dint care i wouldnt have adopted him in the first place, for you to say that is bang out of order. getting another rabbit is not an option as i cant afford it at the moment, were not all rich!!! i dont have a garden so i cant let him outside unless u want it to get killed. as for the wires yes i did listen and am re arranging my room as we speek to stop him chewing. if he wasnt happy why would he have such a attitude. he is the happiest animal i have seen. if you dont have anything nice to say they dont bother.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

rachy21 said:


> actualy you wrong, if u read my posts i have said ive tried everything people have said, i cant leave him in another room as there is no space, the cage is 7ft and he is out all the time, i dont believe in caged animals so i let all my pets out all the time, if i dint care i wouldnt have adopted him in the first place, for you to say that is bang out of order. getting another rabbit is not an option as i cant afford it at the moment, were not all rich!!! i dont have a garden so i cant let him outside unless u want it to get killed. as for the wires yes i did listen and am re arranging my room as we speek to stop him chewing. if he wasnt happy why would he have such a attitude. he is the happiest animal i have seen. if you dont have anything nice to say they dont bother.


it sounded like you were just refusing to do anything that i suggested that could help. also i disagree with you keeping a single rabbit, rabbits should be kept in pairs. if you can't afford another, don't have rabbits. (read my other thread).


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

sorry to jump into this thread but I think to suggest that someone gives their rabbit up to rescue when it is receiving such high standards of care is an absoloutely stinking attitude to take towards other owners and a ridiculous comment.

from my understanding, she has either supplied genuine reasons as to why peoples suggestions won't work (she cant keep the bun outside if its not safe) and as you can see from her latest post, she seems to be trying her best.

the people saying she should give it to rescue should be bloody ashamed of themselves, I think she gives the rabbit a totally acceptable level of care. And don't you think it would be more cruel for her to take on another rabbit that she then can't afford to care for? If she is interacting and giving attention to the existing bunny throughout the day then fair enough. There are thousands of rabbits up and down the country that are stuck in a hutch on their own day and night with little or no interaction of either human or bunnykind, it should be those people you encourage to hand their animal into rescue, not ones who are trying to make changes and making the effort to come online and ask questions.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> sorry to jump into this thread but I think to suggest that someone gives their rabbit up to rescue when it is receiving such high standards of care is an absoloutely stinking attitude to take towards other owners and a ridiculous comment.
> 
> from my understanding, she has either supplied genuine reasons as to why peoples suggestions won't work (she cant keep the bun outside if its not safe) and as you can see from her latest post, she seems to be trying her best.
> 
> the people saying she should give it to rescue should be bloody ashamed of themselves, I think she gives the rabbit a totally acceptable level of care. And don't you think it would be more cruel for her to take on another rabbit that she then can't afford to care for? If she is interacting and giving attention to the existing bunny throughout the day then fair enough. There are thousands of rabbits up and down the country that are stuck in a hutch on their own day and night with little or no interaction of either human or bunnykind, it should be those people you encourage to hand their animal into rescue, not ones who are trying to make changes and making the effort to come online and ask questions.


i second that! :thumbup:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> sorry to jump into this thread but I think to suggest that someone gives their rabbit up to rescue when it is receiving such high standards of care is an absoloutely stinking attitude to take towards other owners and a ridiculous comment.
> 
> from my understanding, she has either supplied genuine reasons as to why peoples suggestions won't work (she cant keep the bun outside if its not safe) and as you can see from her latest post, she seems to be trying her best.
> 
> the people saying she should give it to rescue should be bloody ashamed of themselves, I think she gives the rabbit a totally acceptable level of care. And don't you think it would be more cruel for her to take on another rabbit that she then can't afford to care for? If she is interacting and giving attention to the existing bunny throughout the day then fair enough. There are thousands of rabbits up and down the country that are stuck in a hutch on their own day and night with little or no interaction of either human or bunnykind, it should be those people you encourage to hand their animal into rescue, not ones who are trying to make changes and making the effort to come online and ask questions.


why? it's my opinion that a single rabbit is not being cared for properly.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> why? it's my opinion that a single rabbit is not being cared for properly.


isn't that being quite narrow minded? would u not rather a bunny had a loving attentive owner than be in a rescue centre ? surely u cant see that as better care for them...


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

lolabloob said:


> isn't that being quite narrow minded? would u not rather a bunny had a loving attentive owner than be in a rescue centre ? surely u cant see that as better care for them...


at least a rescue centre will try to find a home where he'll be paired with another rabbit. it's not narrow minded to think about the animal's welfare first before people's desires and wants.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

and if they cant find a home for the rabbit? what if its rehomed singly? or if its not rehomed would u rather the poor thing sat in the rescue centre when if it stayed where it was it would have toys and attention that could not be provided for it in the rescue centre...


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

rachy21 said:


> as for the wires yes i did listen and am re arranging my room as we speek to stop him chewing. .


I think if you can do this so that he has free run at night too then you'll see a change. Cardboard boxes keep my rabbits stimulated but ripping them up is also noisy so won't help with the sleep problem.

Is there another room of the house you could bunny proof so that he can go in there just at night? Then you could put boxes and other toys in there and he can go as crazy as he likes without disturbing you


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> sorry to jump into this thread but I think to suggest that someone gives their rabbit up to rescue when it is receiving such high standards of care is an absoloutely stinking attitude to take towards other owners and a ridiculous comment.
> 
> from my understanding, she has either supplied genuine reasons as to why peoples suggestions won't work (she cant keep the bun outside if its not safe) and as you can see from her latest post, she seems to be trying her best.
> 
> the people saying she should give it to rescue should be bloody ashamed of themselves, I think she gives the rabbit a totally acceptable level of care. And don't you think it would be more cruel for her to take on another rabbit that she then can't afford to care for? If she is interacting and giving attention to the existing bunny throughout the day then fair enough. There are thousands of rabbits up and down the country that are stuck in a hutch on their own day and night with little or no interaction of either human or bunnykind, it should be those people you encourage to hand their animal into rescue, not ones who are trying to make changes and making the effort to come online and ask questions.


i second as well, at last someone who will dare to speak out. :thumbup:

i dont see anyone asking the regular posters on here with 1 bunny (kelly rich, the girl with norman etc) to give there rabbit up cos they only have 1 rabbit.

1 rule for 1 and all that


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> why? it's my opinion that a single rabbit is not being cared for properly.


its housing (which it is hardly ever in) is cleaned 3 times a week, its allowed free range of the house amost constantly, its interacted with, given chews, toys and all sorts to keep it entertained and the housing it is given is more than suitable.... the only thing missing is another rabbit... which plenty of rabbits live fine without imo and I think a rabbit such as this one which is given plenty to do and given regular interaction will be fine without a friend. I dont see how it is not being sufficiently cared for?

I have a lone gerbil which many people (including myself) would advise against but she is a rescue which was the last of a litter to be rehomed and she is absoloutely fine on her own. I make sure she is given LOADS to do and she gets out to be handled regularly, she is a happy gerbil and acts no differently to any other gerbil. She's in a tank big enough for 4+ gerbils which is kept clean and tidy and given new toys regularly. Are you gonna tell me I should hand my gerbil back to the rescue? It's the same situation.


----------



## rachy21 (Jul 15, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> sorry to jump into this thread but I think to suggest that someone gives their rabbit up to rescue when it is receiving such high standards of care is an absoloutely stinking attitude to take towards other owners and a ridiculous comment.
> 
> from my understanding, she has either supplied genuine reasons as to why peoples suggestions won't work (she cant keep the bun outside if its not safe) and as you can see from her latest post, she seems to be trying her best.
> 
> the people saying she should give it to rescue should be bloody ashamed of themselves, I think she gives the rabbit a totally acceptable level of care. And don't you think it would be more cruel for her to take on another rabbit that she then can't afford to care for? If she is interacting and giving attention to the existing bunny throughout the day then fair enough. There are thousands of rabbits up and down the country that are stuck in a hutch on their own day and night with little or no interaction of either human or bunnykind, it should be those people you encourage to hand their animal into rescue, not ones who are trying to make changes and making the effort to come online and ask questions.


thankyou so much for understanding, i have spent all afternoon moving things round so that he can stay out at night, i do love my rabbit and al my other pets too. yes he keeps me awake but he is still lovely, and has so much character he reminds me of a dog. i am making the effort otherwise i would of just given him up with out trying or done wat some nasty people do and thrown him outside. xxxx


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

also back on topic i use metal wire mesh like chicken wire from b&q to fence off any areas that my buns can get to i.e behind tv's and stuff.

i used cable protectors and boo chewed through them and blew my tv up. so i stopped him goinng behind the tv totally. also removed anything with a wire from the room like lamps etc


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

rachy21 said:


> thankyou so much for understanding, i have spent all afternoon moving things round so that he can stay out at night, i do love my rabbit and al my other pets too. yes he keeps me awake but he is still lovely, and has so much character he reminds me of a dog. i am making the effort otherwise i would of just given him up with out trying or done wat some nasty people do and thrown him outside. xxxx


please do not take what some people say on here to heart, they can be horrible but just ignore them. most people are nice and its obvious that you look after and love your rabbit.

saying it should be taken back to rescue is cruel and insensitive.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If you look at this video, you can see they use small dividers to section off/protect areas.

YouTube - The REAL "Energizer Bunny"

You might be able to find something similar.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I had a rabbit as a house bun, and had to keep her in my bedroom, eventually I just slept through any noises. however she wasnt a bar chewer or wire chewer and was never caged.

chewing bars can lead to dental problems as the teeth move and then dont align and ware down properly, if the only way to stop the chewing is to let bunny have more space/ a friend then I would seriously consider it.

there are many options to bunny proofing, cable tidies, metal run panels to block behind the tv etc off. u can also buy these nice runs Outdoor Pen with Fenced Covering: Great Deals on Small Pet Pens at zooplus which would be fine inside and would provide bunny with the freedom bunny needs.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

i have a dog playpen for my rabbit  ideally id love to let her run loose around the flat all the time but as i rent and my landlord doesnt actually know she exists i cant incase she damages something thats not mine. she loves her playpen!!  xx


----------

